
Best New Features in Bootstrap 3.0 - antjanus
http://antjanus.com/blog/web-design-tips/web-design-elements/best-new-features-in-bootstrap-3-0/
======
halisaurus
My god that sidebar on mobile is awful. It takes up 1/3 of the screen.

~~~
antjanus
wait, left or right sidebar?

~~~
srin
I like the left one, but the right side is just giant empty whitespace on a
large monitor

~~~
antjanus
oy. Okay, I'll see what I can do. Thanks.

